# free patterns



## buddy44 (Aug 16, 2012)

Here are a couple of sites that have free crochet patterns
http://priscillascrochet.net/freepatterns.html
http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/vintage%20crochet%20patterns%20free%20doily%20doilies%20pattern.htm


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

These sites are fabulous! Thanks!!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ooo, thank you. Added these to "My Pages"


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

The jessica tromp site is utterly fantastic if you fancy, as i do, at havinga go at designing your own patterns. Thank u so much for the link.


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks! I'm working on a doily order now. Easy to go into doily overload looking at loads of patterns. I've completed 3, working on 4 with one more to go. Did my first knitted doily. Didn't even know there was such a thing. Knitting does take longer, but they are beautiful. Need to post a pix one day...

Thanks again for the links.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Fantastic links! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thankyou


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the links.


----------

